# eco complete, or oliver knott substrate?



## hellohefalump (21 Jul 2009)

As the title says... which one?

It's a 100gal tank, so a big expense and I want to get it right.

I know Aquasoil is better... but I don't want to deal with the ammonia issue.  I'm moving house in a couple of weeks (for the last time hopefully!) and I have a 100gal fully stocked with fish.  They'll be living in my old rio 180 while the big tank is moved/rescaped, which isn't ideal, so I want them in there for as little time as possible.  

There's a big price difference between the two substrates... 

What do people think?


----------



## samc (21 Jul 2009)

oli knott! with this there is no ammonia spike


----------



## hellohefalump (21 Jul 2009)

there's none with eco complete is there?  I thought that was just AS?


----------



## samc (21 Jul 2009)

yes just aquasoil. most people say oli knott stuff it well worth it. i have got some but not used it yet


----------



## Themuleous (21 Jul 2009)

If you do happen to go with EC then this is the cheapest place I could find to buy it, esp if you need lots.

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... strate.asp

Sam


----------



## amy4342 (21 Jul 2009)

Oliver Knott! I went with eco complete in my nano and it was good. Just swapped to Oliver Knott - amazing! I can't wait to upgrade my big tank!


----------



## hellohefalump (22 Jul 2009)

I've bought the Oliver Knott stuff... cost me a fortune, but I see it as an investment 

thanks for your help


----------



## hellohefalump (1 Aug 2009)

lol I told OH how much the soil cost... he's not happy.  But he's being alright with it.  He says next time tell him I want soil and he'll dig me some out of the garden.  

I told him when he was drunk, to soften the blow!


----------



## John Starkey (1 Aug 2009)

Hi Helena,
it's a shame you already got it,AE have knocked a fiver per bag off the price,
take care john (put ya feet up   )


----------

